# Was That You in the 04 Autotrail near Dent on 18th Jan ?



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Was That You in the 04 Autotrail near Dent in North Yorkshire on the 18th Jan ? 

I think it was a Tracker not 100% sure. 

I ask because i was out in the car finding "off piste" camping sites and saving them in my favourites on my Tom Tom. 

I had crossed a bridge a few miles earlier that was very very tight i thought for a motorhome, and wondered, did you get across it without any bother ? 

Best Regards 

Freddiebooks

(Mr Moderator, please leave this in the Autotrail section. Thanks)


----------

